# Ranch Style Party Mix



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

RANCH STYLE PARTY MIX


1 1-ounce envelope Ranch salad dressing
2 tablespoons dried dill weed
6 cups cereal plus another handful or so, corn and rice
1 10-ounce package oyster crackers, or Ritz Bits crackers plus another handful or so
3/4 cup vegetable oil




Combine dressing mix and dillweed; add cereal and crackers. Combine well. Drizzle mixture with oil; stir to coat thoroughly. Place mixture in a large paper bag; let stand for about 2 hours, shaking occasionally. Store in an airtight container.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 28, 2004)

Geez, I bet this is good.  I never thought about doing it this way!  (But I will now...!)

Thanks for this one, GB!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 2, 2004)

GB, this is very similar to the one I posted awhile back. It is a great snack to have around for the holidays! http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4165


----------



## GB (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh Crewsk, you are right. They are almost identical. Well you know what they say...Great minds think alike


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

Yep!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 4, 2005)

GB, this recipe sounds great. I don't know how I missed it the first time.   I wonder if using olive oil would work instead of the vegetable oil?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 7, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> GB, this recipe sounds great. I don't know how I missed it the first time.  I wonder if using olive oil would work instead of the vegetable oil?


Serra, I made this for Christmas and used olive oil, it worked just fine for us.
kadesma 
I think they specify veg oil as it hans't much flavor like olive oil...


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the answer, kadesma.   I will add this recipe to my list of things to make.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answer, kadesma.  I will add this recipe to my list of things to make.


Your welcome...I think you'll enjoy it ,we sure do..Even the little guys munch on it 
kadesma


----------

